# Seiten für den Barden



## schnekche (12. August 2007)

Der Barde is als solches ja net schlecht aber wo bekommt mann die Seitrn für die Bücher.

Seiten zu dem Buch Melodien der Valar gibt es im Nebelgebirge bei den Billwisen und den Moroval in Angmar.

Aber die Seiten für Der erhabene Akkord ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jemand was weiß wäre schön


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2007)

Im Codemasters Forum gibt es da in jedem Klassenforum nen schönen Thread dazu:

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=189924

Prinzipiell ist immer ein Buch kompletter Random Drop, sprich Buch und Seiten droppen für Alle. Bei zwei weiteren dropped nur das Buch, sobald man es hat findet man die Seiten als Questgegenstand bei bestimmten Monstern. Das ist beim 4ten Buch genauso, allerdings bekommt man das Buch selbst nur über die Klassenquest.



> Buch: Melodien der Valar
> Fähigkeit: Möglichkeit im Kampf wiederzubeleben, 10 Minuten Cooldown
> Bedingung um Seiten finden zu können: Man muss die Tat dafür haben (durch das Buch)
> Seiten Fundort 1: 4 Stück bei den Morroval (Signatur) in Ram Duath
> ...


----------



## schnekche (13. August 2007)

Na wenn das ma keine Antwort is thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fortis71 (11. Dezember 2007)

Eine kleine Ergänzung: Mit den Unholden sind die in Imlad gemeint- das liegt eher mittig in Angmar- nicht in Ost-Angmar. Aber ansonsten ist alles auffindbar so. Die Bilwisse im Nebelgebierge sind auch mitten auf der Karte zu finden- am besten erreicht man sie über den Grat "Wittkluft", den man auch für einen Trait aufdecken kann/soll.

Ich hoffe, es hat geholfen,
Olo, Theoben-Barde aus Hobbingen.


----------



## Ost (19. Februar 2008)

Ab Buch 12 alles hinfällig!
Die ersten 4 seiten jedes Buches droppen nun bei Humanoiden in Angmar, die letzten 4 Seiten bei Humanoiden im Nebelgebirge.


----------



## mäkki (13. März 2008)

Ost schrieb:


> Ab Buch 12 alles hinfällig!
> Die ersten 4 seiten jedes Buches droppen nun bei Humanoiden in Angmar, die letzten 4 Seiten bei Humanoiden im Nebelgebirge.



Am besten läßt sich das verbinden, wenn man mit einer Gruppe unterwegs ist und questet. Im Nebelgebirge zb. ins Bilwiss-Dorf oder die Buch-Reihe machen. In Angmar die Instanzen udn auch die Buch-Reihe. Alleine farmen kann sehr nervig sein, da die letzte Seite sich immer eine Stunde hinziehen kann bis sie dropt.


----------



## Olfmo (15. Januar 2010)

Nur als Ergänzung, falls jemad das noch liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Seiten droppen inzwischen im Nebelgebirge/in Forochel bzw. in Angmar/Eregion.


----------



## Abtelito (10. Februar 2013)

Auch das is hinfällig..

*Die ersten 4 Seiten aller 3 Bücher droppen nun von (allen) Mobs in Angmar, Eregion und Moria.*
*Die letzten 4 Seiten der Bücher bekommt ihr in Forochel, Nebelgebirge und Moria.*

Steht mittlerweile auch dabei, daher is der Stick nich mehr nötig.

[attachment=13145:maerschedertapferen.jpg][attachment=13147:melodiendervalar.jpg][attachment=13146:erhabeneakkord.jpg]


----------

